# 4.2 engine interchange



## 4000csqt (Feb 3, 2008)

hi i am looking for parts for a 05 a6 4.2 BNK engine timing chains failed does anybody know if heads / valves /timing chains-guides will fit from a 4.2 s4 engines ? anyone have any parts for sale? thanks dave


----------

